# Squid Tutorial



## wurzelholz (8. Dezember 2005)

Servus Forum,

ich muss einen Squid Server auf Linux (wahrscheinlich Suse 9.2) einrichten, habt ihr ein gutes Tutorial zu bieten? Das aus linux-magazin von August 2002 ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar, oder hat es noch jemand?

 ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mal wieder weiter helfen, Merci hierfür!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2005)

Ich denk mal, dass ich das Linux-Magazin noch irgendwo rumfliegen habe, aber halt in Deutschland, darum hab ich da leider keinen Zugriff drauf.
Auch wenn die Anleitung etwas aelter ist duerfte sie wohl noch okay sein.
Auf der Website ist der Artikel nicht (mehr)?

Allgemein muss man beim Squid eigentlich recht wenig einstellen, das beschraenkt sich eigentlich darauf anzugeben welchen IP-Bereich das lokale Netz hat und diesem dann den Zugriff zu gewaehren. Zusaetzlich kann man dann noch solche Geschichten wie X-Forwarded-For deaktivieren und sowas.

Eine Ueberlegung waere auch Webmin, mit dem laesst sich der Squid recht einfach konfigurieren. Der Nachteil ist, dass man's dadurch auch nicht lernt. 

Nachtrag: Ich komm jetzt auf die Seite vom Linux-Magazin, und vom August 2002 sind alle Artikel verfuegbar.
http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2002/08


----------



## wurzelholz (8. Dezember 2005)

Ich meinte den Artikel von Linux Mag online...
Hatte den Link dazu (auch leicht verworren) in einem anderem Beitrag gefunden, auch nachdem ich manuell mich zu dem Artikel durchgearbeitet hatte, konnt er nicht geladen werden. Grad eben hab ich nochmal probiert, siehe da er wird geladen, Warscheinlich hat da unser Proxy (ist ein Schulprojekt, wo ich gerade auch hocke) noch die brocken Site drinne gehabt...

Warscheinlich werde ich später nochmal posten wenn ich bei der INstallation und beim Einrichten von Squid bin.

bis dahin viel Spaß


----------

